# Our Rocky R.I.P little buddy



## Antaire (Feb 17, 2021)

We lost our boy on the 3rd February 2021 after a long illness. I still cry a lot now and we miss him so much.

Death leaves a heartache no one can heal,

love leaves a memory no one can steal.

Our last moments with him at home, first time I've watched it. So painful but we knew the time was right.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  What a sweet little dog he was.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry you've lost your beautiful boy.


----------



## Antaire (Feb 17, 2021)

Charity said:


> So sorry you've lost your beautiful boy.


Does it get easier? I've never experienced pain like this.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Antaire said:


> Does it get easier? I've never experienced pain like this.


It does, I've lost 15 pets during my lifetime. Its terrible at the time but life moves on and the pain lessens. You never forget, they're always in your heart.


----------



## Antaire (Feb 17, 2021)

Charity said:


> It does, I've lost 15 pets during my lifetime. Its terrible at the time but life moves on and the pain lessens. You never forget, they're always in your heart.


Thank you


----------

